# Do it your self websites



## Deja (Jan 2, 2006)

*Best site builder company?*

I am looking to build a website for cheap, so i have been looking for do it yourself websites that has good template like printmania.com template 10153 and valueweb.com. Does anyone know of any other do it yourself websites the are good and not too expensive?


----------



## raakmo (Jan 24, 2006)

Deja,

You might wanna check out oscommerce shopping cart solution. It's fairly easy to set up and is totally free. It's available through most of the web hosting companies (since it's free) and your hosting company should be able to help you set it up. 

Mo


----------



## Deja (Jan 2, 2006)

Is that what you created your website with? It's real cool. Simple and classy.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

Raakmo - nice photoshop on Dillon!


----------



## raakmo (Jan 24, 2006)

Deja said:


> Is that what you created your website with? It's real cool. Simple and classy.


No I bought a custom solution for my back end and did most of the front end myself with some help from programmers.


----------



## raakmo (Jan 24, 2006)

CoolHandLuke said:


> Raakmo - nice photoshop on Dillon!


http://www.ew.com/ew/article/commentary/0,6115,1088252_3_0_,00.html

If you are still not satisfied I suggest you contact HBO & Entertainment Weekly directly to check the authenticity of the image. Maybe they can send you the episode where he wore the shirt (aka the episode with Brook Shields when he gets excited during the shoot) and a copy of EW's 9/9/2005 issue.


----------



## globalwp (Jan 24, 2006)

If you already have a host and domain name, there are many free web template sites on the net. Just do a web search. They just ask that you keep a link to the respective author.
Keep in mind, besides having a nice looking web site, the #1 priority is that your search rank is high or no one will ever find you. That's a business killer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2005)

Deja,

I really wouldn't be looking at such complex designs, and certainly not built in flash, like globalwp said if you wanna get high in search engines or even get searched at all html or css is the way you wanna build your site with flash add-ons if required, i learnt this the hard way, trust me.


----------



## Deja (Jan 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Deja,
> 
> I really wouldn't be looking at such complex designs, and certainly not built in flash, like globalwp said if you wanna get high in search engines or even get searched at all html or css is the way you wanna build your site with flash add-ons if required, i learnt this the hard way, trust me.


Thank you everyone. Wow, i looked over some do it yourself html and css website and am overwhelmed. If i had time to do it myself i would, but since im in school, i don't have too much time on my hands. Are there any host website that offer free templates with these features that you would recomend? The Printmania hosting says that i could get my site submited to 25 top search engines. Would that increase my chances of getting high on a search engine? Valueweb says the use ASP, is that good also? I also just like the intro flash page, do you think it would be possible for me to have that as my intro page, and use the free templates from my hosting website?


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm just busting on you. The print looks larger and higher on the picture than on your site.

Good Work!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Deja said:


> Thank you everyone. Wow, i looked over some do it yourself html and css website and am overwhelmed. If i had time to do it myself i would, but since im in school, i don't have too much time on my hands.


Time? What's that. You gotta make the time  

Couple of hours here, few minutes there. You don't need to know every aspect, but learning the basics of HTML can help you customize any template or ecommerce package.

If you don't have the time, you will most likely have to pay someone to do it for you. 

I remember when I started, I was going to school full time, working full time, and up until 2-3am working on my websites part time. That won't work for everyone, but you may realize there's a couple of minutes/hours that you can squeeze some learning/business in.



> Are there any host website that offer free templates with these features that you would recomend?


Most webhosts have oscommerce that you can install for free. There are a lot of free or cheap oscommerce templates that you can add to your store.

Installing oscommerce though is going to take some of that time thing again  



> The Printmania hosting says that i could get my site submited to 25 top search engines. Would that increase my chances of getting high on a search engine?


Nope. You can count the number of "important" search engines on one hand (even if you were Bart Simpson with only 4 fingers  google, yahoo, msn). That means 99% of your search engine traffic will come from those 3 places.

All three of those don't *require* that you submit your site to them at all. You can submit to them (takes 5 seconds at each site), but the main way they find and rank new sites is by following links from existing sites. 

So if you can get your site linked to by a third party site (like a blog, directory, someone's *relevant* links page, etc. You'll have a better chance of showing up in search engines. The more *quality* links, the better.

On top of that, you can read some basic things you can do to help your search engine positioning in this thread here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1368


----------



## Deja (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot.  It's amazing how much i've learned from this site just from being a member for 1 week, than i did searching the web randomly. When the day comes were people will have to pay to be a member here, i'll be first in line, lol.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

By the way, here are some good resources to learn HTML:

A nicely organized resource on creating webpages in general (with basic HTML tutorials): http://www.htmlhelp.com/faq/html/all.html

Dave Raggett's Introduction to HTML - a nice breakdown of how to create your first webpage from the top down.

HTML Primer - a good overall primer on creating and editing HTML and how stuff works.

NVU - a very nice (free) open source HTML editor and WYSIWYG (what you see is what you get - an easier way to design webpages) webpage designer. This software would be good for editing an existing website, creating a new website, or customizing a template.

Web Pages That Suck - once you learn the fuctionality how to *build* a webpage, this nice walkthrough will give you some good guidance on how to *design* a webpage and give it style and make it easy to use/navigate. Show's you what not to do


----------

